# Neues Browsergame - FunFastFantastic



## Pixelplaying (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

wir, die Softwareschmiede PixelPlaying, sind ein kleines  Team von etwa 10 Leuten, die sich als Ziel gesetzt haben, hochwertige  Browsergames zu produzieren. Unser jetziges Projekt, ein Browser basiertes 3D  MMORPG, heißt FunFastFantastic und folgt einem komplett neuen Konzept: Statt  Elfen und Rittern schlüpft Ihr als Spieler in eines von momentan drei beseelten  Mobil-Typen und erkundet den Kontinent Tasien.

Drei vollkommen verschiedene Fraktionen kämpfen um die  Vormachtstellung in der Regierung: Der Kreis der Wissenschaftler, die Rebellen  und die Anhänger Troys. Im Laufe des Spieles erfährst Du immer mehr über die  miteinander verwobenen Geschichten der Fraktionen und ihrer Anführer. Und  irgendwann wirst Du Deine eigene Rolle in dem Rätsel um das Schicksal Deiner  Vorfahren erkennen.

Das Spiel befindet sich momentan in der Beta Phase, Feedback  ist herzlich willkommen und wird von uns beachtet. Zu Weihnachten verlosen wir im  Rahmen eines Gewinnspiels außerdem noch 500 Euro in bar. Schaut doch einfach  mal in unser Forum und testet unser Spiel an.

www.funfastfantastic.de


----------

